# Kernel all command not running properly

## Immy_xD

http://prntscr.com/azzo6b

 that's what error I keep getting I have no idea what's wrong this is my first time installing gentoo.

----------

## Buffoon

Next time please copy and paste errors to the forum, if log is to long to fit forum post use wgetpaste utility.

Anyhow, is it bare metal install or virtual machine?

Is hardware 64 bit capable? 

What stage tarball did you use?

----------

## Immy_xD

 *Buffoon wrote:*   

> Next time please copy and paste errors to the forum, if log is to long to fit forum post use wgetpaste utility.
> 
> Anyhow, is it bare metal install or virtual machine?
> 
> Is hardware 64 bit capable? 
> ...

 

it is on virtual machine

x86 and stage 3 i686

----------

## krinn

You need a x86-64 userland and toolchain to build 64bits kernel.

You're not using the right stage3 file, and not using it into the right VM.

----------

